# angariadores



## pazyamor

olá, quería alguma tradução para esta palabra aparecía em um jornal na secçao de emprego decía, procuramos angariadores de obras?????
Obrigada.


----------



## Vanda

pazyamor said:


> olá, quería alguma tradução para esta palabra aparecía em um jornal na secçao de emprego decía, procuramos angariadores de obras?????
> 
> Obrigada.



Bienvenida, Pazyamor,

Esta discussão anterior sobr angariar pode ajudá-la.
Angariadores de obras seriam pessoas para procurar obras/ clientes para a empresa. 

angariar = Recrutar, aliciar:


----------



## Tomby

Desde ontem estou buscando a "misteriosa" profissão de *angariador de obras* mas ainda não encontrei as funções encomendadas para tal profissional.
O Dicionário Português Espanhol VOX diz: 


> *angariador*: _s. m._ agente que trata del alquiler de las bestias; agente de negocios; representante.


Logicamente a primeira acepção está fora de contexto. 
Eu esperava que alguém desse alguma resposta mas infelizmente não tem sido possível. Verifiquei o termo angariador no Google e aparecem angariadores de vários tipos, por exemplo: angariador de seguros, angariador imobiliário, angariador de fundos, angariador de licitações, angariador de mão-de-obra, angariador de obras, etc. Falando nisso, li um classificado que dizia: "_Empresa na área da Construção Civil, procura angariador de obras para mármores e granitos a comissão_". 
Portanto não quis responder porque, segundo as funções que realiza um angariador, em espanhol poderia ser: _capataz de obra, corredor de fincas, agente de la propiedad inmobiliaria, representante, promotor inmobiliario, aparejador,_ etc. 
Concluindo, será que algum luso falante saiba exactamente o trabalho que nomeadamente realiza um angariador de obras para poder saber o seu equivalente em espanhol? 
Obrigado!
TT.


----------



## Mangato

Angariador, poderia trduzir-se por *conseguidor?*. Não está no DRAE, mas com certeça que todos os espanhóis entenderiam. O conseguidor costuma ser um agente, livre e a seu dispor, arranjador de negócios umas vezes legais, e algumas nem tanto.


----------



## Vanda

Se conseguidor der a idéia duma pessoa que procura obras para determinada empresa, então serve.


----------



## Tomby

Vanda said:


> Se conseguidor der a idéia duma pessoa que procura obras para determinada empresa, então serve.


Sinto discordar, mas *não* serve. Não existe a profissão de _coseguidor_ em Espanha. 
Quais são as funções de um conseguidor? 
Espero respostas convincentes. 
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## Mangato

Tombatossals said:


> Sinto discordar, mas *não* serve. Não existe a profissão de _coseguidor_ em Espanha.
> Quais são as funções de um conseguidor?
> Espero respostas convincentes.
> Cumprimentos!
> TT.


 
Amigo Tomba, os conseguidores são como as bruxas, oficialmente não existem, mas _habelos haylos_

As funções são ilimitadas. Alguma

Arranjar um permiso de obra onde a ley o permite
Arranjar um permiso de obra onde a ley não permite

Conseguir uma praza num centro escolar quando tem direito
Conseguir uma praza nun centro escolar quando não tem direito

Arrumar um serviço em tempo de crise...
Arranjar pensão de aposentado a quem não merece..


O lema do bom consguidor é 

*As coisas difíciles fazemo-las fáciles*
*Peça o impossivel*

Perdão pela bricadeira


----------



## Carfer

Tombatossals said:


> será que algum luso falante saiba exactamente o trabalho que nomeadamente realiza um angariador de obras para poder saber o seu equivalente em espanhol?


 
O _'angariador'_, seja ele de seguros, de obras ou do que for, procura clientes ou contratos para o seu empregador e, na generalidade dos casos, mas não obrigatoriamente, trabalha à comissão.


----------



## Tomby

Compreendi.  Obrigado! Esperava que seria uma coisa semelhante. Ainda não sei o equivalente em espanhol porque "_comisionista_" é algo genérico e pode ser um agente de seguros, imobiliário, de viaturas, etc. 
Obrigado pela resposta mais uma vez.
TT.


----------



## Tomby

Mangato said:


> Amigo Tomba, os conseguidores são como as bruxas, oficialmente não existem, mas _habelos haylos_
> 
> As funções são ilimitadas. Alguma
> 
> Arranjar um permiso de obra onde a ley o permite
> Arranjar um permiso de obra onde a ley não permite
> 
> Conseguir uma praza num centro escolar quando tem direito
> Conseguir uma praza nun centro escolar quando não tem direito
> 
> Arrumar um serviço em tempo de crise...
> Arranjar pensão de aposentado a quem não merece..
> 
> 
> O lema do bom consguidor é
> 
> *As coisas difíciles fazemo-las fáciles*
> *Peça o impossivel*
> 
> Perdão pela bricadeira



Para responder essa tolice, primeiramente repare que este é o fórum do Wordreference, não o bate-papo _da aldeia_. Com respostas dessas pode encaminhar qualquer utente para um erro nas traduções. 
Bom fim-de-semana!
TT.


----------



## Mangato

Tombatossals said:


> Para responder essa tolice, primeiramente repare que este o fórum do Wordreference, não o bate-papo _da aldeia_. Com respostas dessas pode encaminhar qualquer utente para um erro nas traduções.
> Bom fim-de-semana!
> TT.


 
Lamento que no se me entienda. Las palabras, estén en el DRAE o no, tienen su significado. Y es precisamente cuando todavía no han sido incorporadas a los diccionarios, cuando más necesario es divulgar su significado. Los ejemplos pueden parecer extremos, pero son absolutamente reales en la sociedad que nos toca vivir.
Para muestra

Y además, me consta que en los países de habla portuguesa estos "profesionales" igualmente tienen su campo de acción" aunque desconozca como se intitulan.

No es mi intención entablar ninguna polémica, por lo que si en algo molesté lo retiro sin más.

Saludos,

Mangato


----------



## Naivius

Mangato said:


> Lamento que no se me entienda. Las palabras, estén en el DRAE o no, tienen su significado. Y es precisamente cuando todavía no han sido incorporadas a los diccionarios, cuando más necesario es divulgar su significado. Los ejemplos pueden parecer extremos, pero son absolutamente reales en la sociedad que nos toca vivir.
> Para muestra
> 
> Y además, me consta que en los países de habla portuguesa estos "profesionales" igualmente tienen su campo de acción" aunque desconozca como se intitulan.
> 
> No es mi intención entablar ninguna polémica, por lo que si en algo molesté lo retiro sin más.
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Mangato


 

Mangato estoy de acuerdo contigo. Además de entender lo que explicaste de manera muy correcta y simpática con relación al uso de la palabra. En las lenguas me parece importante conocer, incluso, lo que no esté contemplado formal e institucionalmente porque a pesar de ello tienen 'vida' en el hablante, o es el hablante el que le da vida.

Saludos!


----------



## Tomby

Pues ante respuestas tan convincentes no hay más que hablar. Los responsables del diccionario WRF *ya* pueden incorporar la siguiente entrada en diccionario portugués-español:
*angariador: conseguidor*
TT.


----------



## Mangato

Em momento nehum afirmei que a tradução estuvesse certa. No post número quatro colocava  a interrogante. E também alertava que a palavra não figurava no DRAE. Nada mais longe do meu interés atrapalhar a niguém.

*Uma pequena argumentação*

O Aurelio diz: Angariador, que angaria 
Angariar: Obter pedindo a um é outro
Atrair a si, alcançar, grajear

O Priberam

Angariador, de angaria, agenciador
Anagariar:
Aliciar
Recrutar
Atrair
Obter
*Conseguir *

À vista das definições, acho que o termo _conseguidor_, não fica muito lonxe da origem. Provavelmete tenhamos outras palavras mais apropriadas, para traduzir angariador. Tal vez *intermediario*. Mas tem um matiz diferente do que eu entendo por conseguidor.

Do sufixo *-or* diz o DRAE 

*1. *suf. En adjetivos y sustantivos verbales, significa *'agente'*. Aparece en palabras heredadas del latín. _Censor, defensor, lector, cantor_. Y en otras creadas en español. _Revisor, reflector._

Por esta regla, conseguidor, sería aquel agente que consigue.

Por último, na minha humilde opinião, sempre é melhor usar ou criar uma palavra etimológicamente possivel, a importar anglicismos, por exemplo, *broker* que também se utiliza nesses negocios.
Sempre admirei a capacidade imaginativa dos brasileiros para isso.

Cumprimentos

Mangato


----------



## Carfer

No ramo dos seguros creio que há em Espanha - e possivelmente num ou noutro país latino-americano - uma profissão (ou função?) chamada _'asesor comercial' _que, pela descrição, corresponde mais ou menos ao nosso '_angariador_':

http://empleo.trovit.es/ofertas-empleo/salario-asesor-seguros-espana_1bN

Bem sei que aqui se trata do _'angariador de obras' (_de construção civil) e que há a possibilidade de que o grau de independencia do angariador seja maior do que o do _asesor_, mas, como o perfil funcional parece ser o mesmo, talvez daqui resulte alguma pista.


----------



## Mangato

No ramo dos seguros o profissional, é conhecido habitualmente por *agente de seguros*. Também por *corredor de seguros.*

O agente comercial, atualmentente _asesor_, e aquele profissional que trabalha de jeito autónomo intermediando em qualquer contrato comercial. Ambas profissões são reconhecidas no direito mercantil espanhol


----------

